# Samuel Gawith Skiff Mixture Review



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks to my trade with Kelsier a while back, I had a bowl of Samuel Gawith’s Skiff Mixture calling my name. Since I had a bit of time before class Friday, I decided to listen to it. Grabbed my pipe and goodies, tossed them in my book bag (no riding the bike this time – it was a bus day), and made my way straight to the smoker’s bench outside of the science building at the university.

In the pouring rain, I might add. Even with that, I had a nice backdrop of pretty and often lightly dressed college girls with my morning bowl. Woof.

Smoking outside in wind and rain – albeit under cover – doesn’t lend itself well to the pre-light sniff, but it was apparent that Skiff Mixture is a different critter than its more chatted-up sibling Squadron Leader. Less Latakia smokiness, and a citrus/sweet note that was similarly less out front. Nice.

Packed the bowl and lit ‘er up to find Skiff Mixture immediately lighter on the Latakia side while heavier on the Orientals – the citrus was a bit more forward though, and even developed into a Perique-like spiciness later in the bowl. I’d love to hear what that might be coming from – anyone? Anyway, the smoke was well balanced and a great match to the morning. The citrus was more to be found when puffing slower, the pepper when cranked up a bit. I thought that it might have been getting a bit bitey, but that wasn’t it – it was a well behaved smoke.

In the end, I really like Skiff Mixture. It is definitely a different smoke than Squadron Leader – which I need to try again now that I have a bowl or 30 behind me – and serves a different role. It provides a balanced smoke that burned easily and evenly in the bowl and didn’t overwhelm – it would pair nicely with a cup of tea, just as mentioned by my benefactor in his own review. Earl Grey would be perfect as bergamot and the citrus notes of the smoke would work together very well. I would absolutely keep both of these SG blends (SM and SL) on hand – they would complement each other quite nicely in my rotation. Make that “will.”


----------



## MontyTheMooch (May 27, 2012)

Well done.  I have yet to try either although I have a tin of Squadron Leader on my shelf right now.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Fine review, Brian! I have some of this that I've been wondering about. Opening it probably is not on the docket until fall or winter, but it's nice to have an idea what's in it. Thanks!


----------



## Kelsier (Feb 23, 2012)

I'm glad you liked this one. It's one of my favorites. It really is a great all-day smoke. I agree with the tea pairing - they go so well together. Even now in the 100+ degree heat here in Memphis, this one pairs great with a nice cup of iced tea.


----------

